# Sauces for chicken, low fat or low carb :/



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I am looking for some sauces for my chicken. The problem is i am not really sure what is best....

Is it better to have a sauce with low carb or low fat? Obviously low in both is ideal.

It just confuses me really, like usually the label says how many grams of fat and carbs per 100 grams.

What would you consider acceptable amounts? Do you guys use any sauces for chicken breast, that you recommend?

I am looking for a cooking sauce more so than a "dipping" sauce if you get me.

Have tried nandos but sick of it now, and using reggae reggae sauce but it has something like 30gm of carbs per 100 :/ is that alot i dont have a clue!!

Sorry for the rambeling haha


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

nandos marainade!!!! the boyyyyy


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

gashead88 said:


> nandos marainade!!!! the boyyyyy


Nah mate it never worked out for me, it looses its spice i think, not a big fan any more. The resturant is top notch but i can never match the flavour at home


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been using this one for the last few days, each packet does 2 meals so only 12g of carbs

http://www.bluedragon.com/products/stir-fry/wasabi-plum-shot.aspx

All subjective obviously but I think it's essence, 1 or 2 chicken breasts chopped up and cooked in the pan with a load of stir fry veg, flick 1/2 a pouch of this in then serve job done!


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

i found that the only one that matches up is the extra extra hot sauce.. how do you cook your chicken, actually cook it in the sauce???


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

www.lowcarbmegastore.com - I have always found this site good for low carb sauces.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

gashead88 said:


> i found that the only one that matches up is the extra extra hot sauce.. how do you cook your chicken, actually cook it in the sauce???


Extra hot would kick the shiit out of me mate

I leave it overnight in the marinade, chopped up into little pieces, then i chuck it all into a non stick pan with no oil.

Then i freeze for the week, but when i eat it it tastes more like a satay sauce from the chineese and has no spicyness i dont think


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

nice and simple curry powder


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Tabasco or Franks Hot Sauce


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well sauces are a food... the energy in food (calories) have to come from either protein, carbs, fats (or a mixture of all 3). So unless the sauce is all water it's bound to contain calories (so therefore also protein, carbs or fats). This isn't necessarily a bad thing as the reason we eat food is because it contains energy. Even if you were to make your own tomato and chilli based sauce it'd contain carbs... as that is generally what fruit and veg are made of.

There is also no such thing as a 'bad' food... only a bad diet.

What I'm trying to get at is there is no need to worry about a bit of sauce if it's in the context of a healthy diet. Unless you have a grasp on your diet as a whole you are shooting in the dark a bit worrying about some sauce on your chicken.

A few tbsp of a supermarket own brand veg or minestrone soup is a cheap way to make chicken and rice more edible.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> nice and simple curry powder


Simple mate, might give that a bash, never even thought of that !!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Well sauces are a food... the energy in food (calories) have to come from either protein, carbs, fats (or a mixture of all 3). So unless the sauce is all water it's bound to contain calories (so therefore also protein, carbs or fats). This isn't necessarily a bad thing as the reason we eat food is because it contains energy. Even if you were to make your own tomato and chilli based sauce it'd contain carbs... as that is generally what fruit and veg are made of.
> 
> There is also no such thing as a 'bad' food... only a bad diet.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, i have my diet pretty spot on, and i was just using spices on my chicken but got bored with it. Im not overly concerned but was just looking for a few ideas, some thing that wont throw off my macros too much!!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Simple mate, might give that a bash, never even thought of that !!


mate iv been on my keto for 6 months and only thought of it yesterday lol, what i like to eat myself is the thigh fillets 150ml of water 3-4 tbs of curry powder let the chicken soak for 15 ish mins pop the chicken in foil and the left over sauce from the water and pop it in the oven for 30-40 mins.

DELICIOUS


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Extra virgin olive oil==garlic===balsamic oil 2hrs on chicken sliced up. wrap in cling film and boil the parcel for about ten full mins---stays moist


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Thanks mate, i have my diet pretty spot on, and i was just using spices on my chicken but got bored with it. Im not overly concerned but was just looking for a few ideas, some thing that wont throw off my macros too much!!


If you've got a grasp on your macros then why not just drop 20g of carbs elsewhere to allow for the sauce?

Personally I cook chicken covered in salt, pepper and chilli flakes with a squeeze of lemon juice, then eat it with a tsp of mayo. Or chop it up small and mix it up with some pesto and sprinkle some parmesan on top... that's well nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> mate iv been on my keto for 6 months and only thought of it yesterday lol, what i like to eat myself is the thigh fillets 150ml of water 3-4 tbs of curry powder let the chicken soak for 15 ish mins pop the chicken in foil and the left over sauce from the water and pop it in the oven for 30-40 mins.
> 
> DELICIOUS


Yeah bud defo going to give this a bash tonight, going to find a nice hot curry powder now 

Do you defo recommend the oven, i see alot of guys do that rather than the pan...



2004mark said:


> If you've got a grasp on your macros then why not just drop 20g of carbs elsewhere to allow for the sauce?
> 
> Personally I cook chicken covered in salt, pepper and chilli flakes with a squeeze of lemon juice, then eat it with a tsp of mayo. Or chop it up small and mix it up with some pesto and sprinkle some parmesan on top... that's well nice :thumbup1:


Yeah i will just take a few gms of sweet potato out mate, thanks for that, its things like that which seem obvious when pointed out ha


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Yeah bud defo going to give this a bash tonight, going to find a nice hot curry powder now
> 
> Do you defo recommend the oven, i see alot of guys do that rather than the pan...
> 
> Yeah i will just take a few gms of sweet potato out mate, thanks for that, its things like that which seem obvious when pointed out ha


when you cook in sauce yes because it doesnt dry the sauce out or the meat a chicken breast smuthered in bbq sauce in the oven is so soft and tasty then grill it for 5 or so mins on the griddle


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

not allowed to ask for sauces on here mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't forget anything with salt will dry out any meat if left too long,good to add salt just b4 you cook if you can.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Nandos do a bbq sauce .... it is amazimg imo


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I tend to use marinades on my chicken. So it just Coates and flavours the chicken with spices rather than using a thick sauce. For extra flavour I use sweet chili chicken sauce.

I find it's better than piling a sauce on top.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

When on keto i just choose anything that's 5g or less per 100g and use 100g with my meat if i fancy some sauce


----------

